# I'm not going to make it (4.81 and falling)



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.

Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.

Today I was hauling a middle eastern women with broken english to her job. I was at her address but she was not there, so I had to circle around again after she called. She asked me if there was a subway to the airport and I said no. Then she said "no I want you to stop at a Subway". I said I don't get paid for that, but when I saw they were empty I said "please hurry". She was fast enough, I thought I might get a tip, but I ended up with 3*. 

At this rate I will be deactivated in another week.

I am polite, professional, friendly when I need to be, silent when pax doesnt want to talk. I've had good conversations and good tips. My car is clean and in great shape. Smells nice.

Afaict, there are people trying to scam the system or who have entitlement issues and expect a select vehicle when they order an X. Any last minute tips that will help me out? Any more bad ratings and I will fall below 4.65.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

The very minute you are able to stop thinking about your rating, what you can do to improve it, etc is when you will see it go up. 

It will go up rapidly as you continue to about 500 tides and then we’ll stabilize. 

You will get pax who give you 1 star for no reason, it happened to all of us. 

Just get people from point A to point B, don’t worry about music, whether to talk, or offering water or candy. 

You will be fine, I was given the same advice and the only thing I did was reach back and open door when pulling up for pax, maybe first impression thing but never looked back.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Your doing great, every one if us got a rough start, i used to talk too much. Tons of customer complaints. I took it persoally. 

Dont.

Just drive and be you, it will all work out. Focus on the road. Not the people.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests? The reason I agreed to stop was because I was concerned she would ding my rating if I didnt. And she did anyway.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests?


Have them program it in, otherwise no pay no insurance


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

If you're afraid that she's going to ding you your hunch is correct so the best thing you can do is hurry up and get her out of the car and get on to the next person who probly give you 5 stars as she's worthless.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Oldbay, this is all good advice. In the beginning low ratings have far more impact. As you complete more rides, you will still get some but overall you will see more higher rates and your average will go up. As ssid, best not to look at it or worry about it and just drive.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests?


Honestly, depends on the pax, sometimes people want to make a quick stop because they just want to get something out of the way.

If someone asks can we stop at Starbucks, I say sure, if they say can we stop and pick up a friend on the way, I would say when we get there to add a pax you just have to request another uber, if you do it when we get close, you may get me again. This way they see you are not unwilling to take them, just have to follow policy.

If they go in a store for more than 4-5 mins, cancel the ride and they cannot rate you


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Dont worry about it.

I got a 1* for not doing a "Cash ride" 

I had a ride from Somerville, NJ to Allentown PA. on the way back got a ping from a chick pissing and moaning about how she has

"Had it" with Lyft and Uber always overcharging her and never giving her a break.

"I juss do cash Lyft and Cash Uber now"....

Good for you lady.

"When we get to my house I will give you 10 dollars to drive me on some errands"

Uhhh.... no.....sorry Miss. Thats against the rules.

Right after that I get the 1*.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


You are fine. It takes awhile. I fell in the first month as well. Take the advise of the vets here and don't be afraid to just be yourself as well. If stopping someplace makes sense, do it FOR GOOD SERVICE, NOT OUT OF FEAR.

I've stopped many times, some get me nice tips or a coke, other times nothing.

My ratings dipped the first month, but I listened to these guys and at 1500 rides now combined I'm 4.95 Uber and 5.0 on Lyft.

Don't worry too much.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You need to be more ruthless and conniving with pax.

Uber doesn't care until you've got a certain number of rides under your belt anyways. You're not there yet. Don't worry.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Smells nice.


Don't put air fresheners or scents in your car. You might think it smells nice; others may not. Just have clean, fresh air in it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't put air fresheners or scents in your car. You might think it smells nice; others may not. Just have clean, fresh air in it.


Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


Pax filtering is a good idea. If you roll up to a pickup and the pax looks like he lives on a park bench, keep rolling. Ride denied! Otherwise, if I get an incognito stinker I just roll down the windows immediately after they get out and drive for a while.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I said I don't get paid for that, but when I saw they were empty I said "please hurry".


You are lucky you didn't get a 1 star rating instead of a 3 star rating. I would have just cancelled the ride.

I cancel pretty much every ride before it starts at the first sign of passenger discontent. Discontented passengers mean bad ratings. Telling a passenger "no" means bad ratings. Telling a passenger to hurry means bad ratings.

I only transport people after telling them "no" if they act really cool with the response like "Okay man, no problem, thanks for picking me up". On the other hand if they are saying, "No fair my other drivers let me do it" then it's "good luck with your next driver". Then they say, "WTF you are my slave you must take me!" and I say, "nope, sorry" and I speed off to the next passenger with a better attitude who won't murder my ratings.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You are lucky you didn't get a 1 star rating instead of a 3 star rating. I would have just cancelled the ride.


The stop was only about a minute from the end destination. She would have got a $20 trip for free.

The problem was that she didn't really understand english well, I had to say things twice and it was never clear if she understood what I was saying.

The real problem was trip started off bad, that she was late at pickup, she saw me driving away and I had to circle back. She probably thought I missed her address, but the problem was she wasn't there and the pickup took 3 min extra.

In the future, if pax has to call me for any reason, I will just cancel because they are likely upset at something.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> The real problem was trip started off bad, that she was late at pickup, she saw me driving away and I had to circle back. She probably thought I missed her address, but the problem was she wasn't there and the pickup took 3 min extra.


I often cancel rides under similar circumstances.



> In the future, if pax has to call me for any reason, I will just cancel because they are likely upset at something.


Generally a good strategy, but I'd listen to what they have to say before cancelling. It will only take a minute to see whether they are upset of have some other thing to say... sometimes someone just calls to ask if it's okay to bring their cat or to explain that the GPS will try to bring you through a locked gate and to go down one more block. I'll take those pax every day. But I would say I do cancel a high percentage of callers. If they are upset, cancel.

I love it when people call me and say "WHERE ARE YOU!? I'M GONNA BE LATE!". "Oh just one second, let me see if I can get another driver there that could be faster" I might say... then I hang up, and hit "Cancel - Do not charge rider".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The real problem was trip started off bad, that she was late at pickup, she saw me driving away and I had to circle back.


That's key. If you're trying to raise your ratings, you're at a disadvantage if anything goes wrong or even if there's a hint of an issue for any reason before the pax gets in the car. In the early days when I was still figuring things out, my rating dropped to 4.67. To increase it, I implemented a few measures. Any attitude from pax on the phone or text before the ride, or any attitude as they were getting in the car, I cancelled the ride. If I missed a turning on the way to the pickup or of there was a GPS issue causing me to go to the wrong place, I would cancel the ride. If the pax is a make-you-wait DB bro or princess, I cancel the ride. Open containers, trip stop requests, cancel the ride.

The only pax you want in your car are the ones who get in happy. Otherwise, you need to protect your rating from people who will want to damage it. If it's falling, that is more important than any one trip's earnings.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's key. If you're trying to raise your ratings, you're at a disadvantage if anything goes wrong or even if there's a hint of an issue for any reason before the pax gets in the car. In the early days when I was still figuring things out, my rating dropped to 4.67. To increase it, I implemented a few measures. Any attitude from pax on the phone or text before the ride, or any attitude as they were getting in the car, I cancelled the ride. If I missed a turning on the way to the pickup or of there was a GPS issue causing me to go to the wrong place, I would cancel the ride. If the pax is a make-you-wait DB bro or princess, I cancel the ride. Open containers, trip stop requests, cancel the ride.
> 
> The only pax you want in your car are the ones who get in happy. Otherwise, you need to protect your rating from people who will want to damage it. If it's falling, that is more important than any one trip's earnings.


Attitude getting into the car? How do you get them out once they are in without them vandalizing your car?

If you miss a turn, even if it doesnt add any time to the trip, do you just deliver them half way and cancel? Again, how do you get them out? Someone who is already in a bad mood, if you dump them roadside I imagine could go ballistic.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The very minute you are able to stop thinking about your rating, what you can do to improve it, etc is when you will see it go up.
> 
> It will go up rapidly as you continue to about 500 tides and then we'll stabilize.
> 
> ...


Good advice^^^^^ One thing I would add, treat people as you would want to be treated. You will learn who wants to talk and who doesn't. Wait for 500 trips, I have been a 4.95 for a while now and I only fluctuate .1, up or down.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Dash Cam, a decent one and never leave home without it. Good ones are expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about it, if you are new it's a learning curve. you may be doing something though, you might think about that. The more people you run into the higher the chances are you'll get some jerks. Stay away from pool rides and ghettos!!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Attitude getting into the car? How do you get them out once they are in without them vandalizing your car?


I just inform them calmly and matter-of-factly that I'm not taking them and they need to exit the vehicle. _All_ ejected pax will slam the door in retaliation, but that's all they've ever done. I did have one stubborn, hard to shift drunk who initially refused to get out of the vehicle at her destination, not recognising she was at her own house. I told her that she was at her destination and that I was going immediately back to the exact street I had picked her up from to look for more fares. I told her that her choice was now to either get out of the car and go inside her house or receive a free ride back to the bar zone. She wisely chose to get out.



> If you miss a turn, even if it doesnt add any time to the trip, do you just deliver them half way and cancel? Again, how do you get them out? Someone who is already in a bad mood, if you dump them roadside I imagine could go ballistic.


No, I used to cancel the trip if I took a wrong turn on the way to the pickup. There is no benefit to cancelling the ride due to taking a wrong turn once the pax is in the car. If I take a wrong turn with pax on board, then I keep quiet. There is a good chance they either will not notice or are not from the area and wouldn't notice anyway. If they do question it then I explain it away. If I miss a freeway exit I tell them that Google Maps was reporting a severe slowdown at that exit. Must be an accident. "It'll save time if we continue to the next one and exit there". Or, "Maps apps recommend going that way but it's actually quicker this way".

In-ride ejections do happen and if you need to implement one then yes, you're going to get one-starred. There's nothing you can do about that. But, to be honest, with correct pre-ride curbside screening of pax, ejections are very rare. Fewer than 10 in around 9,000 rides for me. As far as pax going ballistic, it has a lot to do with the driver's demeanour. Pax are like dogs; they can smell fear. If you are confident with them and are the boss of your own car then they comply a lot easier.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It would be so sweet if drivers at long last revolted and told uber, lyft, doordash, and all the rest of these scumbag "gig" companies to shove their fornicating ratings up their greedy asses.

They use their piece of shit ratings systems to treat alleged independent contractors as dependent employees.

They use their customers as a giant army of informants and enforcers, hoping drivers will let themselves be doormats out of fear of bad ratings, which ultimately lead to termination.

I used to deliver pizza and other foods as an employee, and never had to deal with ratings. There's no legitimate reason for doordash or other delivery companies to have ratings. Nobody is getting in a delivery driver's car.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Best advice Noob: Do not swipe Arrived. 

Wait until you are satisfied with the PAX, or have to boot them out. Meanwhile the countdown clock has been running down.

No Swipe = No Star rating.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You are lucky you didn't get a 1 star rating instead of a 3 star rating. I would have just cancelled the ride.
> 
> I cancel pretty much every ride before it starts at the first sign of passenger discontent. Discontented passengers mean bad ratings. Telling a passenger "no" means bad ratings. Telling a passenger to hurry means bad ratings.
> 
> I only transport people after telling them "no" if they act really cool with the response like "Okay man, no problem, thanks for picking me up". On the other hand if they are saying, "No fair my other drivers let me do it" then it's "good luck with your next driver". Then they say, "WTF you are my slave you must take me!" and I say, "nope, sorry" and I speed off to the next passenger with a better attitude who won't murder my ratings.


^^^This!

The first whiff of negativity, I cancel and tax. Shuffle them before their paxholery leads to negative vibes and 1-star ratings.

If you get text messages, voice messages, or any negative commentary on a phone call, just cancel. If they say something negative as they get in the car, or load the trunk, CHANGE YOUR MIND, and reject them. You have no duty to perform when pax behave like petulant children. Collect the tax if you can. Just don't put up with the abuse. No fare is worth losing your human dignity, or suffering from false allegations of bad behavior.

I've had pax say terrible things to me right to my face as I loaded their luggage, for no justifiable reason whatsoever. Racism, bigotry, sexism, classism, etc. So I just quickly unload their crap, get back in my car, cancel and tax. Pax have spit on me, thrown open cups of every manner of liquid at my head, thrown rocks, cans, bottles at my car, even when police are present and watching.

I've been waitlisted several times, always back on the road within 24 hours, always paid for my time (at least $100 for my vacation). 100% of the time it was for a false allegation reported by a butthurt paxhole. In every case, the pax gave me hints before the trip started and I chose to ignore those red flags. Now I'm just extremely intolerant before I unlock the doors.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Alabama Lou said:


> "I juss do cash Lyft and Cash Uber now"....
> 
> Good for you lady.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to hijack but you could definitely get that rating removed. Save the dash cam footage and escalate about how the rider essentially demanded a cash ride. With that smoking gun evidence, that woman would likely get her account terminated. The thing Uber hates and fears the most is drivers and riders cutting them out (the middleman). Like a vengeful pimp, they don't tolerate people messing with their cash flow!


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


I have several friends who are allergic to scents, even cologne or after shave. Best keep it as neutral as possible.

I had a rider with a smelly dog today. After the ride I cracked the windows for some minutes. The next rider asked if she could put the rear window down. "Sure! Does it smell in here?" "No", she says....


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> ^^^This!
> 
> The first whiff of negativity, I cancel and tax. Shuffle them before their paxholery leads to negative vibes and 1-star ratings.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean tax?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

They get in say “how’s it goin” if they say good and nothing else just drive and don’t talk, them not asking second question means “I could give two shits to actually talk to you” , for the ones that don’t ask a question back right away 9/10 of those pax will ask at least one along the way because they see the driver is competent and “get it”. If they ask questions, answer back and try and treat them as a friend or neighbor no matter what they are ‘on’ or into, or going into, nobody wants anyone behind a wheel nervous in any way, and if you are nervous about your rating it will show when you are driving, just be calm and do what you can do best, drive and be cool. You are a stranger, they are a stranger, you making the stranger relaxed with ‘you’ behind the wheel will work almost everytime and all it takes is to be the calm focused driver that treats people nice. Almost 5 years doing this and no issues, but that is just my theory how this works, there are plenty others.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I was in your exact same situation, facing deactivation. Her is what I did:
1) Shower before each shift

2) Use unscented anti perspitant under arm pits

3) Vantrue N2 Pro with warning stickers on all interior windows and on exterior doors near door handle (like taxis)

4) Announce passenger's name at beginning of ride. ("Are you......")

5) break softly, take turns softly, stop at stale yellow lights. Do not make rolling left turns on stale yellow lights or You WILL get a complaint

6) At end or each ride say "Thank You very much"

7) When pax act like an A55, do your best not to talk to them. 50% will give you 1* if you confront their bs. pick your battles.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests? The reason I agreed to stop was because I was concerned she would ding my rating if I didnt. And she did anyway.


Here's what I do: 
1) if it's a gas station, liquor store or 7-eleven, I say yes -- these stops are generally quick
2) if it's not very busy in general (afternoon, early evening) I say yes to subway, chipotle, fast-food drive-thru<5 minute grocery store, etc. 
3) if it's a busy time (later evening) I say no to drive-thrus (offer to drop them off, but won't go through the drive-thru without cash agreed on up front), the others are never an issue as they're closed by that time

You're going to get paid for any miles out of the way, so whether it's on the way isn't really a factor. The problem is time --> and drive-thrus can be a long time. Liquor store/gas stations stops, generally are less than 5 minutes, so even if they don't tip you'll be OK $-wise.

$ matters. Ratings don't. Uber will drop many of the low ratings.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Betting you will not get deactivated. Hang in there. When you have only 70 rides, your rating will fluctuate substantially. Uber knows this.

As you rack up more rides, it does not move so much. Get to 500 rides. At that point even a 1☆ will not move the needle far. When I was at 70 rides, was way worse than you. Rating is based on the past 500 rides. After reaching 500, I stay in the 4.84 - 4.88 range. At 4.87 currently. And have stopped stressing over it. In fact, almost count on it going down, as I'm way stricter with passengers. Trust me you're fine at 4.81.

However, one thing I have learned to do is screen out any obvious problem customers. Cancelling with any attitude whatsoever. Including right in front of them. Whatever you are able to control - do it!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When I lived in VA and first started I couldn't get my rating above 4.7. Despite doing all the "Good Ant Things". I gave up, stopped carrying all the water and other crap because it did 0 for tips, and just kept going. I knew I was treating people nice and providing good service.

Fast forward to living in Salt Lake, I don't have to do anything to be above a 4.9. I've since chalked it up to demographics. In VA, I know there were some folks that gave me a bad rating even when I helped with their groceries! My bad I wasn't the same skin color or whatever other reason you didn't like. Some folk are just a-holes. And there are people who NEVER give a 5* or perfect score just because they don't.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Betting you will not get deactivated. Hang in there. When you have only 70 rides, your rating will fluctuate substantially. Uber knows this.
> 
> As you rack up more rides, it does not move so much. Get to 500 rides. At that point even a 1☆ will not move the needle far. When I was at 70 rides, was way worse than you. Rating is based on the past 500 rides. After reaching 500, I stay in the 4.84 - 4.88 range. At 4.87 currently. And have stopped stressing over it. In fact, almost count on it going down, as I'm way stricter with passengers. Trust me you're fine at 4.81.
> 
> However, one thing I have learned to do is screen out any obvious problem customers. Cancelling with any attitude whatsoever. Including right in front of them. Whatever you are able to control - do it!


You are so right. Screen out problems before they get in your car.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I often cancel rides under similar circumstances.
> 
> Generally a good strategy, but I'd listen to what they have to say before cancelling. It will only take a minute to see whether they are upset of have some other thing to say... sometimes someone just calls to ask if it's okay to bring their cat or to explain that the GPS will try to bring you through a locked gate and to go down one more block. I'll take those pax every day. But I would say I do cancel a high percentage of callers. If they are upset, cancel.
> 
> I love it when people call me and say "WHERE ARE YOU!? I'M GONNA BE LATE!". "Oh just one second, let me see if I can get another driver there that could be faster" I might say... then I hang up, and hit "Cancel - Do not charge rider".


Let me share one savage ejection that I did about ten days ago or thereabout. It was a week day and was less busy and decided to drive around and see whats out there. I got this ride somewhere in downtown while completing another ride. While I was on the way dropping off the initial rider, a call came through but the initial rider was conversing with me at the time and I didn't want to interrupt him. After the conversation, I tried calling the number back but there was no answer. I dropped off the initial rider and went on to pick the scheduled ride. Got there on time to meet this late thirties male visibly angry about something. I confirmed his name and he entered. The first thing he said was why didn't I picked the phone? I told him I saw a missed call and called back but no one answered. From there, everything went downhill. Luckily, I haven't moved an inch from where I picked him, upon realizing that he is an a.hole right from the get go, I told him that I have changed my mind and I wouldn't be giving him a ride again. He needs to call another ride. He couldn't believe it. He started using vulgar language but I was unfazed. I told him to get out and I immediately swiped the ride as complete. The system said the ride was too short to be completed and asked if I wanted to cancel the ride instead. I picked cancel. He got out angrily and slammed the door. I drove off happily with the satisfaction that I didn't give a ride to an entitled SOB.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Don't worry uber will not deactivate you..just say hello, and thank you at the end of the ride.. your ratings will go up slowly . lots of sub 4.7 rated drivers around...just be careful when interacting with female pax's... no personal questions should be asked.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Dude, just take the same advice you would give a pax in this situation. It'll work, guaranteed.

Start tipping all your pax at least $5 in cash up front.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The stop was only about a minute from the end destination. She would have got a $20 trip for free.
> 
> The problem was that she didn't really understand english well, I had to say things twice and it was never clear if she understood what I was saying.
> 
> ...


If they're late for the pickup, take the no-show fee. EVERY TIME. Wait 3.5 minutes, then slow-roll it out of there. Cancel at 5:00; not 5:01. And FTLOG, never answer the phone.

Good luck, sir!


----------



## Edpink81 (Apr 4, 2019)

Got my only 1 star, for now, cause they were drunk and I made sense. That's all. I am new as well. Stop worrying and make money. Eventually, which is what I am waiting for, is around 500 so unless I ask for 1 stars, a few here and there won't do anything.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


Febreeze smells nice if it's one of the natural scents. So that's ok..as long as you don't mind the studies that came out a while back indicating that Febreeze may increase chances of getting cancer.  Haven't read it fully so Google it if interested.



OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests? The reason I agreed to stop was because I was concerned she would ding my rating if I didnt. And she did anyway.


My understanding is if the request is not in the app and you drive off of the beaten path (GPS route) too far, they will adjust what they pay downward. A driver took me to get my car at the airport to get my car (from FLL to MIA). When we get to MIA, I realize I had the car keys at home so I asked him to take my home. Neither of us could figure out how to put the new route into the app so he kept the original ride open, took me home, then to MIA. Total trip was like $51 or so. A day later, Uber issued a refund to me of about $27 saying the guy had driven around too much and I was overcharged. I contacted Support and let them know that he should be given the $51 but it took a few emails back and forth before they finally understood what happened and paid him the right amount.

Moral of the story - if it's not in the app, I wouldn't take them anywhere else. Between not being covered by insurance, not getting paid, and/or rated poorly, it's not worth it.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The very minute you are able to stop thinking about your rating, what you can do to improve it, etc is when you will see it go up.
> 
> It will go up rapidly as you continue to about 500 tides and then we'll stabilize.
> 
> ...


Rule # 1. 
Anytime the customer asks for anything in the beginning as you're starting the trip - anything that you know you will not do or not want to do.
( asking for weird route, want to tell you how to drive, making stops at Publix or Subway or they want water, gum or candy )
Anything that eill
Make you uncomfortable or that you know you will want to say "NO" then you need to cancel the trip right then and there. Don't even start the trip If you can help It - just say "this ain't gonna work / trip is cancelled and call somebody else"
Because - anything you decline to do to these cheap entities bastard customers will result in a 1* and the will screw your and your rating.
If you cancel the trip then they cannot rate you.
I live by this golden rule, I loose some trips but I don't have to get upset, and after 4 years and almost 5,000 trips I do have a 4.94 rating


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> if they say can we stop and pick up a friend on the way, I would say when we get there to add a pax you just have to request another uber, if you do it when we get close, you may get me again. This way they see you are not unwilling to take them, just have to follow policy.


Um, what policy? There's absolutely nothing wrong with stopping to pick up another pax, no need to have them request another ride. As long as the original pax is in the car, it's the same as having someone else with them when you began.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You are lucky you didn't get a 1 star rating instead of a 3 star rating. I would have just cancelled the ride.
> 
> I cancel pretty much every ride before it starts at the first sign of passenger discontent. Discontented passengers mean bad ratings. Telling a passenger "no" means bad ratings. Telling a passenger to hurry means bad ratings.
> 
> I only transport people after telling them "no" if they act really cool with the response like "Okay man, no problem, thanks for picking me up". On the other hand if they are saying, "No fair my other drivers let me do it" then it's "good luck with your next driver". Then they say, "WTF you are my slave you must take me!" and I say, "nope, sorry" and I speed off to the next passenger with a better attitude who won't murder my ratings.


I have had back to back bad experiences first, with a rider who I wouldn't make a stop at McDonald's for. She lied and reported that I was falling asleep. The next week, I picked up a passenger who was in an altered state and for no reason, he called and said I had a gun. I hadn't said two words to the guy. Both times,. I was taken out of service. The gun charge took a week to clear up. Passengers lie like crazy


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My rating was climbing.. back to a 4.85 and then I get another 4*. Now its 4.83.

I got tips from all my other riders, so I'm pretty sure I know which guy it was. Looking back, his body language was negative, like he had a scowl and he was moving quickly, his body was saying "I don't have time for this".

I wasn't late for the pickup, its possible I could have fished a 5* from him, but my guess is that if they are even mildly stressed before they get in, the chance of less than 5* goes up.

And all this for a minimum fare.

I ALMOST didn't take the trip. It was him and another guy and I was this close to asking them to get out, but I didn't have a real reason.

In the future, will read body language better. If I see them pacing, or they have a frown on their face, I will just keep driving.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Okay, don't despair. May I suggest a few adjustments? I, too, saw my rating dip after I first started driving. Seems I was trying to hard to be nice that pax were trying to just run all over me because they knew I was a new driver.

Now, I'm a solid 4.98 and have been for over a year. I changed two things: I adopted a more professional but friendly bearing. I immediately thank my pax as soon as they get in the vehicle for driving with me and tell them that I appreciate their business - letting them know right from jump street this is my income/job. That helps set the tone.

If after they get into my car, they ask if I can stop, I tell them THEY have to enter it. I cannot enter it. Some will lie and say they don't know how. I tell them when they get home to play around with the app to figure it out. I don't get all bothered about it. I will also use "deceitful transgression:" If I perceive this pax as a problem, I'll say, "Im so sorry but I have another scheduled ride and cannot do that stop."

Pax a No Show. You leave. They call: Once I leave a pax address I DO NOT GO BACK. Ever. If I have already cancelled the ride, I'm done. If they call I do not answer.

Medical Insurance Ride: Get a text saying:"If member isn't there please call...." Nope. 
Medical Insurance Ride: Get a text saying: "Member has no mobile phone. Please go to the door and knock." Nope. I'll blow the horn. I don't get out f my vehicle to fetch a ride. I don't do doors - or floors or windows.

This takes time and as you gain experience with different types of pax and rides, you'll develop a repertoire, so to speak. lol Oh and try selecting decent neighborhoods as much as possible to get your random pings.



OldBay said:


> My rating was climbing.. back to a 4.85 and then I get another 4*. Now its 4.83.
> 
> I got tips from all my other riders, so I'm pretty sure I know which guy it was. Looking back, his body language was negative, like he had a scowl and he was moving quickly, his body was saying "I don't have time for this".
> 
> ...


If you are not late, why would a pax be stressed or pacing or have a frown? That makes no sense. Some people are just jerks. Do you just let people jump into your car? Might try keeping the door locked, roll down the back window, use that small time frame to size them up a little by identifying them. If they don't respond in a civil or respectful manner, then you make a judgement call. I've asked a pax after an initial negative "introduction" period, "Are you having a bad day? Anything I can do to help?" Sometimes a pax is just in a bad place. But asking the question seems to give them a chance to climb down off their anger a little.

I don't let pax sit in the front anymore unless the back seat is filled with other pax or the pax tells me he/she gets car sick. Too distracting. I keep a jacket on the front passenger seat, roll down my rear passenger window to confirm ID, point to the back seat. It's like "pack mentality." You're the pack leader so you p))) in the tall grass first. lol


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests? The reason I agreed to stop was because I was concerned she would ding my rating if I didnt. And she did anyway.


It takes time to get the feel, but eventually you get a feel for passengers that will be trouble. If I get that sense either by calling or texting me while enroute, by the pick up location, or their rating, I cancel and move on. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Okay, don't despair. May I suggest a few adjustments? I, too, saw my rating dip after I first started driving. Seems I was trying to hard to be nice that pax were trying to just run all over me because they knew I was a new driver.
> 
> Now, I'm a solid 4.98 and have been for over a year. I changed two things: I adopted a more professional but friendly bearing. I immediately thank my pax as soon as they get in the vehicle for driving with me and tell them that I appreciate their business - letting them know right from jump street this is my income/job. That helps set the tone.
> 
> ...


Thanks, all great advice.

I think the problem with the pax in question was when I asked where he was going, he told me an address 2 blocks away. At that point he was in the car and intuition told me he was a jerk and I almost asked him to leave, maybe tell him "I just dont want to do that ride".

The point about front seat or back is a good one. Giving them a choice gives them a psychological advantage, perhaps could lead them to be more demanding or particular.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> Best advice Noob: Do not swipe Arrived.
> 
> Wait until you are satisfied with the PAX, or have to boot them out. Meanwhile the countdown clock has been running down.
> 
> No Swipe = No Star rating.


pax can not rate like a poppy can not bite


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, what policy? There's absolutely nothing wrong with stopping to pick up another pax, no need to have them request another ride. As long as the original pax is in the car, it's the same as having someone else with them when you began.


When a pax requests a ride in the app, Uber has a programmed route you're supposed to follow pretty closely. If you go off that route significantly, your pay may be adjusted downward. Any changes to the initial route requested are supposed to be entered into the app.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberdude1267 said:


> When a pax requests a ride in the app, Uber has a programmed route you're supposed to follow pretty closely. If you go off that route significantly, your pay may be adjusted downward. Any changes to the initial route requested are supposed to be entered into the app.


The pax can add a stop in the app during the trip or change the destination.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> My rating was climbing.. back to a 4.85 and then I get another 4*. Now its 4.83.
> 
> I got tips from all my other riders, so I'm pretty sure I know which guy it was. Looking back, his body language was negative, like he had a scowl and he was moving quickly, his body was saying "I don't have time for this".
> 
> ...


Absolutely good strategy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When a pax asks for a stop, I judge it on a case by case basis. How long will I be sitting around, making less than min wage? How much extra distance will be added to my pay? Is it really an issue, or am I just being picky?

Subway is well over 5 min time waster. I would have said no; perhaps made an excuse like I have another ride waiting.

Make the judgement call yourself. If the stop is a gas station or mini Mart, I "ask" if they will get me a pack of gum. Sure, I'll stop for that. For example.

No grocery stores, EVER, unless it's just to pick up a paycheck or another rider. Shopping? Ferget it!

Something else I've done... "Subway? Cool, I will drop you off and go get some gas, there is a station just a half mile away. Then I'll come back, meet you back here in about 10 minutes!" And I actually come back. I like being paid to get gasoline!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


Ozium much better.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> 4.65


I was 3.5 after my second week of driving. Eventually I got to high fours.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I was a 4.67 in my first 50 or so rides then and have been 4.89 forever now been close to 4.90 a couple of times but then another 4 comes. But after 500 rated rides you stableize and go up when a low rating falls off and you replace it with a 5.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The stop was only about a minute from the end destination. She would have got a $20 trip for free.
> 
> The problem was that she didn't really understand english well, I had to say things twice and it was never clear if she understood what I was saying.
> 
> ...


You got it right in your last comment... In the future... if you sense attitude before the trip starts or they are constantly texting you like you are a 12 year old kid who can't navigate. cancel before they ever get in. "TRUST IN YOUR INSTINCTS"


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

All I can say is many of these stories don’t sound like anything I’ve experienced here on the West Coast. I would hate to have to deal with passengers like the kind so if you are describing what a drag. My rating has always been anywhere from 4.95 to 4.98. 

In general I will only stop somewhere in route if they add the. stop in the app. For the chump change I make with this gig I do not go above and beyond at all. I am professional and friendly, but I do not do much extra except in certain situations


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


i have found the riders to be worse and worse the more u drive. is uber trying to scam us or test us? YESS



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry about it, if you are new it's a learning curve. you may be doing something though, you might think about that. The more people you run into the higher the chances are you'll get some jerks. Stay away from pool rides and ghettos!!!!!


 How to deny pool rides?


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Show paxholes confidence and be yourself. It's almost impossible to get to 4.6 unless you give away riders one stars. My rating drops from4.88 to 4.7 which i dont really care since I give away lots of low stars.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> i have found the riders to be worse and worse the more u drive. is uber trying to scam us or test us? YESS
> 
> 
> How to deny pool rides?


Just ignore the ping that says pool on it, dont hit accept!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Show paxholes confidence and be yourself. It's almost impossible to get to 4.6 unless you give away riders one stars. My rating drops from4.88 to 4.7 which i dont really care since I give away lots of low stars.


In 6,000 rides, have only given a couple one ☆s. Do not feel like Uber is using us whatsoever. Tend to take Uber's side on this forum. Believe, strongly in customer service and give them the benefit of the doubt.

On the flip side, do not put up with abuse and hold my ground. Not at all concerned with my rating. Very selective when and where I drive. Utilize cancel button consistently. Works for me.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

AVOID PLANET 13 in Las Vegas... bunch of stinky, cheap, stoned out their minds riders who don't even bother to look for the car until you are at the end of the lineup of cars and taxis... THOUGH... it's pretty easy to take a cancel fee if you crawl though the line and use their STUPIDITY to your advantage! Most are only going on a $5 ride anyways! Most to Circus Circus and the Stratosphere... UGGGGGG!!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

EphLux said:


> 4) Announce passenger's name at beginning of ride. ("Are you......")


Tots wrong compadre! Terrible advice! Never say rider's name. You announce your name and invite pax to confirm their name.

Rider's name is our sole means of identifying. Don't blurt it out to someone looking for a ride. They are motivated to lie and will. Especially at bar close!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


A LOT us have been there. Makes you feel like you're on egg shells right?

This is what I did:

1st--stop checking up on your own rating.

Start only accepting 4.8+ rated pax

Clean, empty car. No extras at all. Radio on a nuetral type of music very quiet. I use a alternative rock station.

As they get in, eye contact and "hi my name is _____, what's yours?" "We must be heading to _____"

Once you get rolling in try an ice breaker like "hows your day going". An exception would be a place like a hospital. Then a simple "Long day?" works well.

If conversation doesn't take off from there, then silence.

At trip end "thanks, have a good one" works.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> ^^^This!
> 
> The first whiff of negativity, I cancel and tax. Shuffle them before their paxholery leads to negative vibes and 1-star ratings.
> 
> ...


Whoa bro, you might want to check your vibration. I've given over 6k trips and have never had any pax do any of the stuff you listed has been done too you. You attract what you are. Something to be said of that. Good luck out there....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

One thing I will let slide once in a while, is stops. Minimum trips no, but if the fare is going somewhere, I'll let it slide. Some drivers will disagree with me though.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My rating is up to 4.88 now. Everything after the first two weeks was 5*. Probably a combination of cancelling occasional bad trips, and getting better with navigation.

I have about 75% pax rating me, I have heard that is pretty good, although I'm not sure it has meant more tips.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My rating is up to 4.88 now. Everything after the first two weeks was 5*. Probably a combination of cancelling occasional bad trips, and getting better with navigation.
> 
> I have about 75% pax rating me, I have heard that is pretty good, although I'm not sure it has meant more tips.


^^^^^^^^RESOLVED^^^^^^^^^

Good job


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

OldBay said:


> My rating is up to 4.88 now. Everything after the first two weeks was 5*. Probably a combination of cancelling occasional bad trips, and getting better with navigation.
> 
> I have about 75% pax rating me, I have heard that is pretty good, although I'm not sure it has meant more tips.


The more trips you give the less one ride rating effects it. Eventually one bad rating has almost no effect.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> The more trips you give the less one ride rating effects it. Eventually one bad rating has almost no effect.


This.

Got a 2 the other day, no effect. Lost a 1 a few days later, no effect.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Stay away from pool, shared rides and college students - especially drunken ones, and tough neighborhoods.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> A LOT us have been there. Makes you feel like you're on egg shells right?
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> ...


I like all your advice and will implement some of your tips I don't already use. But, I do have a couple questions for you about accepting better passengers:

1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?

2. Which market (city) do you drive in? I suspect that, in certain markets, drivers tend to score their passengers harder (because riders are more difficult). So, average passenger ratings tend to be lower in those markets. I know in New York City, where I drive, I routinely see many passenger with ratings at 4.7 or 4.6 or lower. I even sometimes see passenger ratings well into the 3.x level.

Currently, my cutoff for the minimum passenger rating I will accept ride requests from is 4.6 during most hours of the day. But after 7pm, my cutoff rises to 4.7.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> I like all your advice and will implement some of your tips I don't already use. But, I do have a couple questions for you about accepting better passengers:
> 
> 1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?
> 
> ...


1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?

No. This one went to court in California. Uber cannot legally remove a driver for a low acceptance rating. So now, your AR is IRRELEVANT. Ignore as many pings as you want, my friend!

2. Which market (city) do you drive in? I suspect that, in certain markets, drivers tend to score their passengers harder (because riders are more difficult). So, average passenger ratings tend to be lower in those markets. I know in New York City, where I drive, I routinely see many passenger with ratings at 4.7 or 4.6 or lower. I even sometimes see passenger ratings well into the 3.x level.

The market definitely makes a difference, each driver should know their market. I can't speak to your market, any more than you could speak to mine.

Currently, my cutoff for the minimum passenger rating I will accept ride requests from is 4.6 during most hours of the day. But after 7pm, my cutoff rises to 4.7.

My market is very friendly and full of easy going people, as well as many tourists. It is very rare that I encounter a pax rating of under 4.80. When I see a 4.67 I get excited, wondering what kind of troublemaker is behind that. I usually ignore those rides, so guess I will never know...

I will pick up a 4.70 from a tourist spot, but not a college. I will pick up a 4.65 from a business location, but not a grocery store or bar or high school. Know your market, and use your judgement.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


Stop being nice, pax don't give a crap about you. Don't circle looking for them, just cancel the trip, and if they want to make a pit stop tell them you have another pax waiting for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mista T said:


> 1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?
> 
> No. This one went to court in California. Uber cannot legally remove a driver for a low acceptance rating. So now, your AR is IRRELEVANT. Ignore as many pings as you want, my friend!
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

You can do it if Mac can do it!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mista T said:


> 1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?
> 
> No. This one went to court in California. Uber cannot legally remove a driver for a low acceptance rating. So now, your AR is IRRELEVANT. Ignore as many pings as you want, my friend!
> 
> ...


Good advice.



Mole said:


> You can do it if Mac can do it!
> 
> View attachment 317635


Yes!


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 1. Wouldn't your acceptance rate drop too low if you accept only passengers who have at least a 4.8 rating? I thought an acceptance rate that stays too low has adverse impacts on an Uber driver's account. Uber won't deactivate you if your acceptance rating stays too low?
> 
> No. This one went to court in California. Uber cannot legally remove a driver for a low acceptance rating. So now, your AR is IRRELEVANT. Ignore as many pings as you want, my friend!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, Mista T. There are times when I decline something like three, four or more Uber trip requests in a row because the passenger ratings are too low, especially in the evening. You know, to the point where the app asks if I still want to stay online. Good to be reassured that I can't be deactivated due to an acceptance rate that is considered "low."

I'm curious which market you're in that is so full of friendly people, haha.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> for the ones that don't ask a question back right away 9/10 of those pax will ask at least one along the way because they see the driver is competent and "get it".


I concur. Being intuitive goes a long way in this gig. Lots of drivers can't take a hint and force convo. 9 times out of 10 when you give pax the silence they clearly want since they grunted "hello" they're the ones who end up making small talk ... lol. I'm like ... "Sorry? Sayin' sumtin'? Totally forgot you were back there!" ? jk


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> I'm curious which market you're in that is so full of friendly people, haha.


Portland OR


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Give em some complimentary cans of Old Bay. 5 stars for sure.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

If you get a hint that they are going to hit you with a bad rating, rate them bad first and report them to Uber for being rude. I've done it plenty of times saving me from a bad rating and it really doesn't affect them as much as it affects you. I've seen paxs with ratings as low at 4.40 with active accounts.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I have about 70 rides. First two weeks all 5*s and a single 4*.
> 
> Since then I've received a 1* from two conniving women who took a long expensive trip and were trying to scam a free ride. The name on the account was a man's name, should have known not to take them.
> 
> ...


No you won't, just give it time, it will go up. Make sure customer's names match, do not take them if they are not.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Thanks. What do you do when a pax makes a request to stop that isn't programmed into the app? Or when they make other strange requests? The reason I agreed to stop was because I was concerned she would ding my rating if I didnt. And she did anyway.


If you agree to stop, don't comment on it. Any comment will ensure lower rating.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

You should have went into subway for her and ordered and got her food AND paid for it to ensure a 5*trip ????????


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Don’t pickup any 13/70s


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You are lucky you didn't get a 1 star rating instead of a 3 star rating. I would have just cancelled the ride.
> 
> I cancel pretty much every ride before it starts at the first sign of passenger discontent. Discontented passengers mean bad ratings. Telling a passenger "no" means bad ratings. Telling a passenger to hurry means bad ratings.
> 
> I only transport people after telling them "no" if they act really cool with the response like "Okay man, no problem, thanks for picking me up". On the other hand if they are saying, "No fair my other drivers let me do it" then it's "good luck with your next driver". Then they say, "WTF you are my slave you must take me!" and I say, "nope, sorry" and I speed off to the next passenger with a better attitude who won't murder my ratings.


How long have you been driving ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Febreeze? I give a little spray after a sweaty pax. Is that a bad idea?


If it's real bad, I pull over and go offline, roll up all windows, step out and spray front and back. Let it sit a couple minutes with the doors closed, then open doors/windows to let it air out a few more minutes, while still standing outside. Let the spray kill the smell, but air it out well so it won't disturb the next pax (or yourself). It doesn't happen that often so I'm not worried about losing the time. I use vanilla scented Ozium spray. Febreeze is probably the next best thing.


----------

